# info on North Kinsman



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 17, 2004)

I'm planning a hike up North Kinsman (possibly South Kinsman as well) this coming weekend. Route: Basin-Cascades tr.---Cascade Brook tr.---Fishin Jimmy tr.---Kinsman Ridge and back.  Is there anything I might want to know about this hike that isn't in the White Mtn. Guide (27th edit.)
There will most likely be several others hiking with me so any advice or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 17, 2004)

Fishin' Jimmy is one of those "Aren't we @#$%! there yet?" types of trails. It just keeps going and climbing and going ...

That said, I'm one of the few who like that trail. It's very attractive in spots, with wonderful mossy streams and a nice ravine that it drops through.

When you're on the summit of N Kinsman looking out to Franconia Ridge, there is a tiny path through the scrub to a lower lookout overhanging ledge with great views down to Kinsman Pond.


----------



## David Metsky (May 18, 2004)

Cascade Brook trail is often, well, a brook.  It's not the best footbed, kinda difficult at the end of a long day.  Michael is right about the lower ledge near the summit of South Kinsman.  From the big open ledge near the top look to the left at the back of the ledge.  It's worth the extra 50'.

The pinned steps on Fishin' Jimmy can be difficult for people who are a little squeemish about stepping out on bare rock.  Ice won't be much a problem at this point.  Have fun.

 -dave-


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 18, 2004)

Is there an ea eas easer route up North Kinsman.(there, I said it)


----------



## David Metsky (May 18, 2004)

NH_Mtn_Hiker said:
			
		

> Is there an ea eas easer route up North Kinsman.(there, I said it)


My favorite is up the back side, the Mt Kinsman trail, that leaves from NH Rt 116.  You often will see no one on that trail until you hit the ridge, plus you get a nice view from Bald Knob on the way up.  The trailbed is in good shape as well.

Here's a trip report.

 -dave-


----------



## MtnMagic (May 18, 2004)

Not only is Mt Kinsman Trail the "correct" way to the summit, to me it is truly an adventure. A triangle pyramid house (if you know where to look) out of the 60's, a maze of logging roads, few blazes, a sugar shack, and a pile of firewood that astounds!

As Dave said Bald Peak has great views worth the visit. There are two small ladders to make it easy to go up the only ledge. My choice instead of the busy highway from the East. 
________________
You'll love it. Enjoy!


----------



## Mike P. (May 19, 2004)

Plan on doing both, the trip between the two Kinsmans & back may be the easiest of the typical two summit trips. (Easier IMO than doing Liberty & Flume by going up & back via Liberty Spring & F-Ridge or Osseo & F-Ridge)  the trip between the Twins may be easier but getting up that high is harder.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 19, 2004)

The trip is on for Sunday.
Thanks everyone,  
Bob


----------



## Mike P. (May 25, 2004)

How was the trip?


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 25, 2004)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> How was the trip?


See trip report


----------

